# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Aπλός και ανέξοδος τρόπος διαχωρισμού από τις φλούδες της τροφής

## μπαντης

παιρνουμε ενα πλαστικο μπουκαλι νερου και στην μεση κανουμε μια τομη 45 μοιρες μεχρι την μεση του μπουκαλιουπερναμε ενα χαρτονι το οποιο θα δουλευει και σαν ποδαρικοκοβουμε τον πατο απο το μπουκαλικαι βαζουμε ενα τουλι εγω το εποιασα με ενα λαστοιχακι στην μπροστινη πλευρα απο πανω χαραζουμαι ενα σταυροπαιρνουμε ενα μικρο μπουκαλακι και το κοβουμε στην μεσητο τοποθετουμε στον σταυρο που χαραξαμεκαι βαζουμε το πιστολακι μαλλιων στην μπροστινη εισοδοπροσοχη δεν θελη πολυ αερα,αν το πιστολακι ρυθμηζη τον αερα καλως ηδαλως κοβουμε τον λαιμο του μπουκαλιου και απομακρυνουμε το πιστολακι για να φυσαει αμυδρακαι το αποτελεσμαμεριμνα μου στο πειραμα ειναι να μπορη να το φτοιαξη ο καθενας και χωρις κοστος.λιγο προσοχη μονο στην πιεση του αερα.ευχωμαι να βοηθησα και καλη επιτηχια!!!!

----------


## xarhs

πολυ ωραια ιδεα....!!!!!
αν καποιος δεν θελει να μπει σε αυτη τη διαδικασια μπορει απλα να βαζει ποσοτητα που ειναι σιγουρος οτι θα την φανε στην ημερα........... αντε δυο μερες...!!
ετσι την τρωει ολη και μενουν μονο φλουδια...........

----------


## ninos

Γιωργο, πολυ καλη η ιδεα σου. Ευχαριστουμε !!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

τι εφτιαξες ρε ατομο εδω. μπραβο πολυ ωραια ιδεα. :Anim 19:

----------


## nick13

πολυ χρησιμο Γιωργο θα το δοκιμασω  να σαι καλα !! :winky:

----------


## μπαντης

> πολυ ωραια ιδεα....!!!!!
> αν καποιος δεν θελει να μπει σε αυτη τη διαδικασια μπορει απλα να βαζει ποσοτητα που ειναι σιγουρος οτι θα την φανε στην ημερα........... αντε δυο μερες...!!
> ετσι την τρωει ολη και μενουν μονο φλουδια...........


προσωπικα εφτιαξα την μηχανη που παρουσιασε ο νικολαςκαι πραγματικα γλυτωσα απο το να φυσαω τις φλουδες,που εχω και ενα καναρινι,τωρα που εσυ εχεις 19 δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως τα καταφερνης να βαζεις ακρυβως την τροφη χωρις φυρα.

----------


## xarhs

εγω συγκεκριμεναγιωργο δεν πεταω ουτε τις φλουδες. παιρνω απο ολες τις ταιστρες τα περρισευματα και τα βαζω σε ταιστρα στην κλουβα....... που εκει δεν μενει τπτ.......
μετα περνω και απο εκει οτι εχει απομεινει και τα κραταω σε σακουλα για τη νεα γεννια απο μικρα κοτοπουλακια που εχουν αναγκη απο σπορους και λιπαρες τροφες.....!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι κατι που σκεφτομαι παρα πολυ να φτιαξω.... προς το παρον ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι και την επομενη μερα μονο φλουδια!

----------


## μπαντης

> εγω συγκεκριμεναγιωργο δεν πεταω ουτε τις φλουδες. παιρνω απο ολες τις ταιστρες τα περρισευματα και τα βαζω σε ταιστρα στην κλουβα....... που εκει δεν μενει τπτ.......
> μετα περνω και απο εκει οτι εχει απομεινει και τα κραταω σε σακουλα για τη νεα γεννια απο μικρα κοτοπουλακια που εχουν αναγκη απο σπορους και λιπαρες τροφες.....!!!!!!!


δεν καταλαβα φιλε μου,τι εχεις στην κλουβα και δεν μενει τιποτα,και τα κοτοπουλακια τρωνε τσοφλια;

----------


## μπαντης

> Ειναι κατι που σκεφτομαι παρα πολυ να φτιαξω.... προς το παρον ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι και την επομενη μερα μονο φλουδια!


δεν καταλαβα τον συνηρμο σου!!!!

----------


## xarhs

καναρινια εχω στην κλουβα......... τα κοτοπουλακια αμα μεγαλωσουν λιγο τρωνε τα παντα
εγω μερικες φορες επιτηδες δεν φυσσαω την τροφη γι αυτο το λογο

----------


## Ρία

πολύ ωραία κατασκευη! βέβαια κ τα δικά μ τα σαρωνουν όλα αλλά για άλλους είναι χρήσιμο! μπράβο!

----------


## μπαντης

> καναρινια εχω στην κλουβα......... τα κοτοπουλακια αμα μεγαλωσουν λιγο τρωνε τα παντα
> εγω μερικες φορες επιτηδες δεν φυσσαω την τροφη γι αυτο το λογο


οκ φιλε ο καθενας οπως βολευεται,και με οτι εχει.(εγω δεν εχω κοτοπουλακια χαχαχα πλακα κανω)

----------


## μπαντης

> πολύ ωραία κατασκευη! βέβαια κ τα δικά μ τα σαρωνουν όλα αλλά για άλλους είναι χρήσιμο! μπράβο!


ευχαριστω,εχω παρατηρηση οτι τα τσοφλια μενουν πανω-πανω και κατω απηραχτη τροφη,με συνεπεια να σπρωχνη με την μυτη να τα ριχνη ολα κατω και να γινεται χαμος, οποτε νιμιζω χρειαζεται λιγο βοηθεια!!!

----------


## Ρία

ναι αν εχεις τέτοια θέματα, είναι μια χαρά!!

----------


## mitsman

> δεν καταλαβα τον συνηρμο σου!!!!


Θα ηθελα να φτιαξω μια παρομοια συσκευη,....

μεχρι τοτε βαζω ακριβως την ποσοτητα που τρωει ενα καναρινι σε μια μερα... οποτε την αλλη μερα δεν εχω να διαχωρισω τσοφλια και σπορια... εχουν μενει μονο τσοφλια!

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο αυτο που ειπα και εγω στην αρχη λεει ο δημητρης

----------


## μπαντης

> Θα ηθελα να φτιαξω μια παρομοια συσκευη,....
> 
> μεχρι τοτε βαζω ακριβως την ποσοτητα που τρωει ενα καναρινι σε μια μερα... οποτε την αλλη μερα δεν εχω να διαχωρισω τσοφλια και σπορια... εχουν μενει μονο τσοφλια!


μου φαινεται λιγο παραξενο,ολα τα καναρινια τρωνε την ιδια ποσοτητα;ολες τις εποχες;ποση ποσοτητα;δεν ειναι χρονοβορο,και αν ξεχαστω καμια μερα,στην παριοδο ζευγαρωματος,πτεροροιας,δε  ν ειναι λιγο παρακινδυνευμενο;

----------


## captain8

πολυ ωραια κατασκευη μπραβο

----------


## odysseus

Συγχαρητηρια Γιωργο για την λυση!
Εξυπνη & ανεξοδη! ....


Kαι για πληροφορηση σας... αλλες κατασκευες που μπορει να ενδιαφερουν την κοινοτητα:

(*DYI Aviar* ... στο μεσον της σελιδας )
http://canariosmazuelas.es/ 

Μεταφραση:
http://translate.googleusercontent.c...osmazuelas.es/


(προσοχη: το συστημα ανατολης/δυσης που παρουσιαζει, δεν ενδεικνυται για λαμπες φθοριου & led)

----------


## Nikos_V

Για τοσο προχιρο πολι καλο  :Happy:

----------

